# Window XP Desktop Wallpaper Problem



## Mccavity (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Somehow during the installation of a new broadband connection and the removal of some spyware I have lost the ability to select images as desktop wallpaper. All I now get is a blank screen in a colour of my choice! 

Even if I right click on on image on the web and select 'Set as Background' nothing happens.

The entire list of images available by right clicking on the desktop are now greyed out.

Can anyone tell me what I have done and how to get my images back.

Many thanks in advance.
Simon


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I would go to the quarantine in the spyware program and restore some stuff that might look promising. Also take a look in your recycle bin for a dll or system file that might have somehow been removed. I'm not sure they would show up in the recycle bin but it is worth a look. Make sure the computer is set to show all files.

While you are figuring out what happened, download one of the wallpapers you like to your computer. If you don't have a program that will set an image on your computer as wallpaper Irfanview does a nice job with several options. It is free at www.irfanview.com Paint has the capability but it seems a little klunky compared to Irfanview for that (and just about everything else).


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

if ya cant get that to work? maybe this might work?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=ce1d596b-6851-4948-ab76-b5ff22d37d69&displaylang=en


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

this might be related to ACTIVE DESKTOP
ON checked accepts *.JPG images
OFF seems to only accept *.BMP images

Try right clicking anywhere on blank desktop/choose ACTIVE DESKTOP and see if background reapears.(this is a useless ffeature with dialup-but seems to be the default)
I copied the backgrounds as *.BMP pictures to use with OFF.


----------



## jen_desi01 (Aug 26, 2007)

Mccavity, did you get your desktop to work? I have been having this problem for about two weeks now, I can't change anything, if you happen to figure it out can you let me know? Thanks


----------



## golfgal (Nov 18, 2006)

Mccavity said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Somehow during the installation of a new broadband connection and the removal of some spyware I have lost the ability to select images as desktop wallpaper. All I now get is a blank screen in a colour of my choice!
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem.....does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

golfgal said:


> I am having the same problem.....does anyone have any suggestions


Have you tried right clicking on the desktop, select properties, select desktop tab, go to browse, in choice that come up, select my documents/ my pictures and click on what you want to use. I have added pictures for my wallpaper this way several times.
good luck.
vicks


----------

